# Why does he get excited at night?



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Does anybody else have this problem? 

B gets super hyper and chatty when it gets dark outside. Like he does NOT want to go to bed. I suppose it's his way of keeping awake


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes! Skiddles doesn't shut up. 

Except she is very good when I turn her light off. She can still see as my light is on. I wait a little while and she puts herself on her pyramid and then I turn my light off.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

All the time with Kiwi! :lol:

She will jump on the cage bars and chirp until I take her out. Then she flies around the room. I'll hang out with her for a little while before bed time.

When I put her back in the cage after saying good night, cover the cage, and leave the room for a few minutes. When I get back she will be sitting on her perch and I'll turn the lights out.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

H & H don't mind settling down for bedtime. They let me know when they're ready for me to cover them by fluffing themselves up and giving each other sleepy looks, always on the highest perch in their cage. Coco is the opposite -- she's hyper and is never pleased to learn it's bed time! Lol. She protests every night just like Beaker.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Page is really talkative when I first cover his cage up and talks for about 30 minutes till he gets tired hehe


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Oh my, yes! Stewie gets loud and chatty at about 8pm.....drove my husband nuts the other night. It is sort of like he stored up everything he wanted to say all day long and just spewed it before lights out. Too funny!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Haha! They probably think that when it's night they have to sleep so they will be hyper to show you they aren't tired 
Naughty tiels


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

My birds are in my room with me at night. I make sure to spend time with them before bed. They'll play for a bit, or at least Lucas will and then end up preening on me. Once they start getting sleepy (eyes closing, doing that quiet beak grinding thing etc) I will get up and put them to bed. They will have a bite to eat and then usually go to their sleeping spots.

The nights I don't spend time with them, which is rare, they're a bit more hyper but end up quieting down wihin 15 minutes or so.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

zippy chatters away and gets excited as I cover him up for the night, it is so funny to see and hear him then after ten minutes all is quiet


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Ha ha my two are so set in their ways though. When it starts getting darker outside, like 7.30pm, they climb onto their favorite spots, and then I cover them for the night.


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm sure that any forum members who have, or have had, small children will recognise the "mad half an hour" children seems to go through just before bedtime. Well, Birdie seems to do the same thing and then settles down for bed around 8pm.


----------

